# New pup



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I will be picking up my new havanese in 2 weeks and I am super excited. My question is, when is it okay to take them out on walk and such. I have been reading that I should wait until she is fully vaccinated, but that seems extreme to me. I do live in Washington Dc, so there are lots of dogs about. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, should we wait until she is home to name her?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

She does need to be vaccinated for distemper and parvo fully before walking in DC. I'd wait to name her until she's with you. It always takes us a couple of days to fine the perfect name for a new baby.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I guess it will be a few weeks before we take her out for walks then


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We found getting a "carrier" was a great way to socialize our new puppy as well as protect her! Tillie went EVERYWHERE with us when we first got her, safe in the carrier!!
Just an idea! Congratulations on your new baby!!!


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

We did purchase a carrier bag type thing, we will take her out in that until she get's her shots.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!! awwwwww, ADORABLE!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

get her out there. Just stay away from heavy traffic dog areas. Classes are recommended after the first set of shots. Here's a letter from one of the worlds leading authorities on this sort of thing. I disagree with socializing a dog in a stroller... on a leash is frustrating enough, for the dog , let alone in a stroller. Make sure the dogs you introduce to are healthy and have had their shots. Here's the letter. http://www.apdt.com/petowners/articles/docs/RKAndersonLetter.pdf


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Tillie looks very beautiful!!! Thanks for the advice. I am pretty overwhelmed with everything there is to read, thankfully I still have two more weeks to absorb everything.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Susan0406 said:


> Tillie looks very beautiful!!! Thanks for the advice. I am pretty overwhelmed with everything there is to read, thankfully I still have two more weeks to absorb everything.


Did I hear you say ,you like reading ? LOL Here's some . 
Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## Eva720 (Apr 11, 2011)

Susan,
May I ask where did you find your pup? We have been trying to rescue for 4 months and are now considering a pup if we can not find a rescue.
Congrats!
Eva


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you! she is a sweetheart!! So excited for you! the countdown is ON!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Please pictures when your new little baby comes home. We do love pictures. So excited for you.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Eva720 said:


> Susan,
> May I ask where did you find your pup? We have been trying to rescue for 4 months and are now considering a pup if we can not find a rescue.
> Congrats!
> Eva


We got our pup form Mt. Breeze http://www.mtbreezehavtt.com/. Sandy is great and very responsive


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Did I hear you say ,you like reading ? LOL Here's some .
> Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf
> 
> After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


Thank you - I will add this to my reading list!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Susan0406 said:


> I will be picking up my new havanese in 2 weeks and I am super excited. My question is, when is it okay to take them out on walk and such. I have been reading that I should wait until she is fully vaccinated, but that seems extreme to me. I do live in Washington Dc, so there are lots of dogs about. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also, should we wait until she is home to name her?


My vet said that puppy classes and play dates with dogs that I KNEW were properly vaccinated were not only fine, but strongly encouraged. They said we should avoid walking in public places, and especially dog parks until after his shots were complete.


----------

